# Gold plating.



## MIGNAL (26 Sep 2016)

No, not the real stuff. That cheap, blingy, nasty coating they put on metal objects to imitate gold. 
Will an antiquing solution work on it? or anything to dull the blingy shine!


----------



## imageel (28 Sep 2016)

Hi - you might try patinating fluid on it- I had a rim lock on a dark sapele door and as you say the fake gold looked awful. I used some Liberon antiquing fluid - the blue stuff, and it kinda worked, it was very patchy even though I had ensured all the clear lacquer was removed 1st. 
Will post a picture when I am back home
Cheers
Ed


----------



## novocaine (28 Sep 2016)

blow torch. 
test on small area first. it's a zinc coating with a yellow pasivate so will blue and darken pretty quickly with a tickle of heat.


----------



## MIGNAL (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks. Actually I now think the item may be brass that has been highly polished then laquered, so I guess that removing the finish and then using the fluid will result in an aged look, which is what I'm after.


----------

